# le premier en étude



## simenon

Bon dimanche à tous,
dans le roman _Le magicienne_ de Boileau-Narcejac je trouve un phrase dont le sens m'échappe. On parle d'un garçon qui vit dans un collège réligieux. On dit qu'il était indifférent à tout et pourtant plein de bonne volonté, qu'il était comme un automate bien réglé. Puis le narrateur ajoute:
"Le premier à la chapelle, le premier en étude, le premier au réfectoir..."
Je pense qu'ici "premier" signifie qu'il arrivait le premier et non pas qu'il était le plus capable, car tout de suite après on dit que souvent le supérieur l'interrogeait: "Voyons, qu'est-ce qui ne va pas? Pourquoi faites-vous exprès de ne pas travailler?" Et il fait allusion à son bulletin qui était évidemment très mauvais. 
Est-ce que c'est comme ça? Il était le premier à arriver? Et quel est le sens de "étude". Je trouve dans le Trésor: 
"Lieu où s'exerce une activité studieuse, un effort de l'esprit.
*A.*Salle de travail où les élèves font leurs devoirs ou apprennent leurs leçons en dehors des heures de classe"
Mais donc l'on entend tout simplement une salle où les collegiens allaient travailler? Ou la léçon de l'après-midi (quelque chose comme la garderie)? 
Merci


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Simenon.

Si l'on désigne le lieu de l'étude, on dit _à l'étude_. Mais très souvent la salle qui sert à l'étude sert aussi pour certains cours, le cours de musique par exemple, ou pour les répétitions de la chorale : je suppose que tel était le cas dans cet établissement. On y avait donc peut-être l'habitude de dire _en étude_, comme on dit _en cours de français_, pour désigner le temps consacré à l'étude, et non plus le lieu de l'étude. Je propose cette explication parce que je n'en trouve pas d'autre, car pour ma part je n'ai jamais entendu et pratiqué que « à l'étude ».


----------



## simenon

Merci. Mais donc vous pensez qu'il peut aussi faire allusion aux cours du matin (l'école, enfin)?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Dans cette optique, on compterait dans l'expression _en étude_ les cours eux-mêmes, quand les élèves ont effectivement classe ? Dans le contexte que vous donnez, c'est certainement possible, d'autant qu'on ne pouvait pas dire _le premier en classe_. Mais personnellement j'aurais dit : _le premier à entrer dans la classe_. C'est difficile de donner une interprétation dont on ne connaît pas soi-même des usages dans la pratique.


----------



## simenon

Merci, logos. Je comprends que ce n'est pas simple. Mais si vous dites que ici "ètude" peut comprendre la classe, cela serait plus conséquant, car on dirait chapelle, école et réfectoir (trois activités principales dans un collège réligieux)


----------



## Reynald

simenon said:


> .
> "Le premier à la chapelle, le premier en étude, le premier au réfectoir..."
> Je pense qu'ici "premier" signifie qu'il arrivait le premier et non pas qu'il était le plus capable...
> Est-ce que c'est comme ça? Il était le premier à arriver?


Je le comprends aussi comme cela.




> Et quel est le sens de "étude". Je trouve dans le Trésor:
> "Lieu où s'exerce une activité studieuse, un effort de l'esprit.
> *A.*Salle de travail où les élèves font leurs devoirs ou apprennent leurs leçons en dehors des heures de classe"
> Mais donc l'on entend tout simplement une salle où les collégiens allaient travailler ?


C'est aussi comme cela que je le comprends. La chapelle, l'étude (= la salle d'étude, à mon avis) le réfectoire, soit les trois lieux où se rendent ces élèves en dehors des heures de cours. 

Lorsque des élèves ont du temps libre entre deux cours ils se rendent "en permanence" (en salle de permanence) travailler librement sous la surveillance d'un "pion" (un surveillant). Dans les internats, ces heures de travail libre se font aussi (ou se faisaient, en tout cas) après les cours. Certains établissements les appellent indifféremment "permanence" ou "étude".
Par exemple : http://www2.ac-lyon.fr/etab/colleges/col-69/emile-zola/?reglement-de-la-permanence,179.html
Les élèves vont "en étude" ou "en permanence".


----------



## Roméo31

Simenon,

Je comprends l'énoncé initial comme Reynald.

J'ajoute que, dans mon ancien lycée, on disait "aller *en* étude" et, moins fréquemment, "aller à l'étude" (au sens A de votre premier message).


----------



## simenon

Merci Reynald et Roméo. Donc à votre avis on parle ici du lieu où les étudiants allaient étudier (librement) en dehors des heures de cours.
Roméo, est-ce que au lycée vous aviez une salle pour étudier sans professeur? Est-ce que j'ai bien compris? En Italie on n'en a que à l'université.


----------



## Roméo31

Au lycée et au collège, nous avions une  salle d'étude et  une salle  de permanence, mais cette distinction n'a cours que dans certains établissements (sur le sens de cette différenciation, voir le message de Reynald).

Nous n'avions pas de salle pour étudier,  sans professeur. Il y avait toujours un pion (maître d'internat, etc.).


----------



## simenon

Je ne suis pas certaine d'avoir compris. En disant "sans professeur", j'entendais que les étudiants y etudient seuls. Le pion surveille mais chacun étudie seul. C'est ça? J'ai compris ce que vous dites? Où, au contraire, le pion tenait lui aussi un cours?


----------



## Reynald

En permanence (en salle de permanence ou salle d'étude), les élèves étudient seuls. Ils s'avancent dans leur travail, révisent leurs cours, etc. Le surveillant surveille, comme son nom l'indique. Il ne fait jamais cours. 

Les élèves (au collège et au lycée) se rendent dans cette salle lorsqu'un professeur est absent ou lorsqu'il y a une heure vide entre deux cours. 
A l'université, dans ce cas, l'étudiant va à la bibliothèque ou rentre chez lui.

Dans votre texte le personnage étant interne (_vit dans un collège religieux_), le temps d'étude a lieu chaque jour en fin de journée, après les cours et avant le dîner.


----------



## simenon

Merci, Reynald. En Italie, c'était le contraire: à l'école on n'a pas d'heures vides et si un professeur est absent on en envoye un autre à sa place, ou bien on éparpille les élèves dans les autres classes; à l'université il y a, au délà de la bibliothèque,  des salle d'étude (sans pion) où l'on peut étudier lorsqu'on a des heures vides ou lorsque on veut.


----------



## simenon

Je reviens sur ce doute car je me suis aperçue que cet "étude" apparait encore deux fois dans le roman. 
1. Le personnage principal est au parloir avec son père qui est venu lui rendre visite. Il parlent, puis: "il regagnait l'étude à petits pas, en se demandant : « Combien de temps me laisseront-ils ici?»"
2. Il vient de partir du collège. Il est dans l'avion qui l'amène chez ses parents et il pense à sa vie dans le collège, à ses parents. Puis il pense au moment où le prêtre lui avait dit qu'il allait partir et aux préparatifs pour le voyage: "Tout le reste était flou; les souvenirs se chevauchaient, l'étude et la chapelle, les poignées de main, les signes de croix, et la gare aérienne, avec ses pistes blanches et ses haut-parleurs, et le supérieur qui levait le bras et dont la soutane flottait, dans le souffle de l'avion"

Est-ce que cela change quelque chose à l'affaire?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Je ne suis en rien spécialiste des collèges religieux, mais dans un certain nombre d'internats, il existe (existait) des heures réservées à l'étude, parfois obligatoire et pas facultative, en fin de journée après les cours.
Elle est généralement surveillée (voire dirigée). Le surveillant, qui peut avoir la surveillance comme fonction principale ou bien qui peut être un enseignant qui fait ça en plus de son activité d'enseignement, peut s'il est sollicité par un étudiant lui apporter un soutien scolaire.


----------



## simenon

Merci Punky. En tout cas vous continuez à exclure la possiblité que le mot "étude" soit employé de façon général pour indiquer les heures réservées à l'etude ET les cours eux-mêmes, n'est-ce pas? 
[Ce qui m'étonne un peu est que les deux fois où il fait (d'une certaine façon) la liste de ses activités au collège (1. Le premier à la chapelle, le premier en étude, le premier au réfectoir; 2. les souvenirs se chevauchaient, l'étude et la chapelle...) il parle de l'étude et non pas des cours].


----------



## Reynald

Les cours sont les cours et l'étude c'est l'étude ! 
Comme le signale Punky Zoé, les surveillants étant très souvent des étudiants il pouvait arriver que certains, plus sympathiques que d'autres, donnent un coup de main pour un devoir. Si la permanence n'était pas trop chargée, et si eux-mêmes n'avaient pas trop de travail.


----------



## simenon

D'accord. Merci beaucoup Reynald.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Simenon,

il me semble que dans le texte il est question de moments précis dans la vie de l'internat, les repas, la prière, l'étude. Je n'y vois pas d'allusion aux cours sans que je sache quelle en est la raison.


----------



## simenon

Merci Punky Zoé.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Pendant un cours son esprit est occupé par le cour : c'est pendant l'étude qu'il est livré à lui-même et c'est de ces moments-là qu'il se souvient.


----------



## simenon

Merci Logospreference, en effet c'est une explication possible.


----------

